# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te fus ç dhe ë ne tastjere.Kthe tastjeren shqip.

## benseven11

Shkarkohet ky program,Prektora
https://vargmal.org/shqip/prktr117.exe
dhe instalohet.Ne fund te instalimit do hapet figura 1 me  poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 2 
Behen ndryshimet si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

FIGURA 3.
Zgjedh gjuhen shqip per tastjeren,
si gjuhe te pare(default) te sistemit.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 4................

----------


## benseven11

Figura 5..........................

----------


## benseven11

Figura 6 dhe 7
Si te fusim ç, ë, Ç?Hap Notepadin e kompjuter,ose Microsoft Word programi
nga micosoft office ,ose cdo program tjeter word si Open Office,,Star office etj.
Ose hap nje post te ri ne forum dhe  provo te futesh Ç dhe ë ne tekst.

----------


## [Perla]

Kjo vlen e per tastjerat e laptopeve? E nqs po, a nuk ngaterrohen shenjat e pikesimit neper tastjere? Ne cilat butona shtohet ç dhe ë ?

----------


## RaPSouL

> Kjo vlen e per tastjerat e laptopeve? E nqs po, a nuk ngaterrohen shenjat e pikesimit neper tastjere? Ne cilat butona shtohet ç dhe ë ?


Kjo vlen edhe për laptopat dhe nuk ngatërrohen fare shenjat e pikësimit nëpër tastjera është e njëjta procedur si tek tastierat e pc-së, të paktën tek unë funksionon njëjt dhe pa problem.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 8,e fundit.
Ndrysho gjuhen e tastjeres nga shqip ne gjuhe tjeter
dhe anasjelltas me dy kliks.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Figura 8,e fundit.
> Ndrysho gjuhen e tastjeres nga shqip ne gjuhe tjeter
> dhe anasjelltas me dy kliks.


Kjo bëhet edhe me butonat Alt + Shift dhe automatikisht tastiera kalon nga njëra në gjuhën tjetër.

----------


## benseven11

> Kjo vlen e per tastjerat e laptopeve? E nqs po, a nuk ngaterrohen shenjat e pikesimit neper tastjere? Ne cilat butona shtohet ç dhe ë ?


Punon edhe per laptopat,mjafton qe butonin pas P -se dhe pas L-se te jene si ne figurat 6 dhe 7.
ja nje figure tjeter.Nqs butonat pas P-se dhe L-se jane si ne kete figure,ne rregull.

----------


## [Perla]

Po ato shenja pikesimi (ne rastin tim jane shkronja me theks siper) qe jane tek butoni pas P dhe L, mund te vazhdoj ti perdor po ne te njejtin vend? Apo zevendesohen nga shkronjat e reja.

----------


## benseven11

> Kjo bëhet edhe me butonat Alt + Shift dhe automatikisht tastiera kalon nga njëra në gjuhën tjetër.


YESSSS,funksionon.

----------


## benseven11

> Po ato shenja pikesimi (ne rastin tim jane shkronja me theks siper) qe jane tek butoni pas P dhe L, mund te vazhdoj ti perdor po ne te njejtin vend? Apo zevendesohen nga shkronjat e reja.


Ato nuk i perdor dot ne tastjeren shqip.Qe ti perdoresh duhet te ri kthehesh te tastjera ne gjuhe  anglisht.

----------

